# Dias scannen, Einstellen der Farbtemperatur/RGB



## schalle (14. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Diascanner zuzulegen, um meine Urlaubsdias zu archivieren und nachzuarbeiten. Dabei habe ich gelesen, dass die RGB-Farben beim Scan einzeln nachgestellt werden müssen. 

Ich vermute nun einfach mal, dass die Sache mit der RGB-Nachstellerei eine Sache des Scanners ist - jeder Scanner ist auf die RGB-Farben unterschiedlich empfindlich. Außerdem haben ja die Dias eines speziellen Filmes (abhängig von dem Hersteller, der Empfindlichkeit und der Diaentwicklung) eine spezielle Farbtemperatur.

Ist es daher richtig, dass ich die RGB-Farben immer nur für einen Dia-Film einstellen muss und NICHT für jedes Dia extra? Sonst wäre ja das Einscannen mit einem RIESENAUFWAND verbunden.

Zum Schluss noch Eure Meinung/Erfahrung: Welche Dia/Negativ-Scanner sind gut, welche weniger?

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Vincent (15. November 2003)

*1.) Scanner:*
Der beste noch einigermaßen bezahlbare 35mm Filmscanner ist der 
_Nikon Coolscan 4000 ED_. Bessere Ergebnisse sind nur noch mit höchstqualitativen Trommelscans erreichbar. Wenn du also ~1500 Euro für einen Scanner ausgeben willst, sollte die Wahl bereits feststehen.

*2. Film Characteristika:*
Mit der mitgelieferten Silverfast Software kannst du auch auswählen, welcher Film gerade eingelegt ist, und das Programm passt automatisch alle möglichen Parameter an um einen neutralen Farbton usw zu bekommen.


----------

